# connecting chasis fan query.



## avichandana20000 (Oct 17, 2011)

in my ELITE 310
REAR FAN is connected to CHASIS 1
FRONT INTAKE is connected to CHASIS 2
Heat sink fan  is connected to CPU-FAN

Now i want to attach the xtraflo as side intake. How can i connect that. Also it is written that it is a PWM controlled fan? What does that mean?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

I think, 'PWM controlled' means fan can be auto-controlled by CPU itself depending on the temperature.
And for the connecting option, if there is no extra fan slot, then use a molex connector converter to attach that fan. In that case fan will always rotate at highest speed.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

no molex connector converter found in the box pack. i have a spare molex connector but that is having only 3 pin holes where two pins exist physically and the other is empty. So not getting any idea how to connect it.
Cqan a fan controller help? Also the wire of XTRAFLO is very short. how will it reach the fan controller placed in 5.25 bay? 

*i.imgur.com/m52MA.jpg


----------



## virajk (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't you have a extra connection on the motherboard. I guess the pwm works in conjunction with the cpu fan, to expel the air from the cpu fan from the side exhaust !

As for the connector you could always find one on ebay.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> no molex connector converter found in the box pack. i have a spare molex connector but that is having only 3 pin holes where two pins exist physically and the other is empty. So not getting any idea how to connect it.
> Cqan a fan controller help? Also the wire of XTRAFLO is very short. how will it reach the fan controller placed in 5.25 bay?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/m52MA.jpg


It will connect, the 3rd pin is the control pin, if you connect the fan directly to the power supply, it will not need the control pin cause only motherboard can control fan speed, so the 3rd pin is omitted. Try attaching it to the cable, it will go along only one side, if you try to connect in improperly it will not go in, don't push it, its like sata cables, it will only connect when the orientation is proper.

I remember my xtraflo fan came with an extender cable, use that to increase the length of the wire to use with motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, you can attach then to that molex connector. But make sue those 2 pins in your existing molex connector have 12V. (i.e. color of wire should be black and yellow.)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

after lots of googling when i was just about to give in i suddenly remember that in my mobo there is a 3 pin by the side of which it is written PWR_FAN. I connect the xtraflo(wire is small though) with fourth pin outside to that and viola. The Green fan has been attached in front. So now it is a tricolour cabby.
1)*R*ed side
2)*G*reen Friont.
3)*B*lue rear

Now tell me what is the utility of Asus Q-connector KIT supplied with MOBO. Is it of any help regarding 4 pin or 3 pin fan connection ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 18, 2011)

avichandana20000 said:


> Now tell me what is the utility of Asus Q-connector KIT supplied with MOBO. Is it of any help regarding 4 pin or 3 pin fan connection ?



No, Q connecotr is used for connecting front panel pins of the chassis.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 18, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> No, Q connecotr is used for connecting front panel pins of the chassis.



Like HDD, RESET, POWER?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, you got it right.


----------

